# English Speaking Builder Required In Campania



## estherina34

*Ciao Tutti !
Im Desperately Looking For an English Speaking builder/s In Campania Area For Various Jobs on a easy Renovation Project!!

Look Forward to hearing from anyone with any tips of where i may find someone or Builders!

Flexible Working Situation. 

Look forward to hearing from you soon! Esther​* :cheer2:


----------



## Costa-del-soph

Dear Esther,
My dad is currently looking for construction work abroad and has recently come back from the Caribbean where he was working as a project manager for a large construction project on the island, he has exstensive building experience and is English so i think he would be what you are looking for. 
I was looking for work abroad and saw this and thought of him, i was wondering if u could give me anymore details and i could pass this opportunity on for him?
Such as pay and how much work there is to do etc.

kind regards

Sophie


----------



## estherina34

hi sophie
thank you for your reply...we basically need to 'pay as we go',so to speak...as we are working in the UK to fund the project bit by bit.
ideally we do need someone who can speak italian,and who doesnt mind staying in a small caravan with a fabulous view for free when working,unless they prefer to rent else where and cover the costs! ;O)
so it may be easier if they were ideally already based in the vicinity.....?let me know your thoughts....pay is undecided..but we hear locally builders charge approx 60 euros per day.....
Esther


----------



## 1914daz

*darren*



estherina34 said:


> *Ciao Tutti !
> Im Desperately Looking For an English Speaking builder/s In Campania Area For Various Jobs on a easy Renovation Project!!
> 
> Look Forward to hearing from anyone with any tips of where i may find someone or Builders!
> 
> Flexible Working Situation.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you soon! Esther​* :cheer2:


Hi esther 
Not from campania still in uk but thinking of the move in the future/
Been running own building company for many years and would be interested in finding out more . Carry out most building requirements from new build assist to period restoration work cheers darren:


----------



## 1914daz

*reply to message darren jones*



1914daz said:


> Hi esther
> Not from campania still in uk but thinking of the move in the future/
> Been running own building company for many years and would be interested in finding out more . Carry out most building requirements from new build assist to period restoration work cheers darren:[/QUOTE


----------



## baggie1

*builder*



estherina34 said:


> *Ciao Tutti !
> Im Desperately Looking For an English Speaking builder/s In Campania Area For Various Jobs on a easy Renovation Project!!
> 
> Look Forward to hearing from anyone with any tips of where i may find someone or Builders!
> 
> Flexible Working Situation.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you soon! Esther​* :cheer2:


Hi I have property in Abruzo and Tuscany, where I spent 4 years restoring an old country house. I could be available for work in Campania (caravan is fine) although 60 euro /day is usually price paid to Romanians.
Ciao
Alex


----------



## estherina34

baggie1 said:


> Hi I have property in Abruzo and Tuscany, where I spent 4 years restoring an old country house. I could be available for work in Campania (caravan is fine) although 60 euro /day is usually price paid to Romanians.
> Ciao
> Alex


hi alex
thank you for your message!it would probably be for 1 job at a time...have a break...we save up then go onto next job...how does that sound?
you would need a car there really tho..would you be driving from tuscany?

and as regards pay...what would you be asking for,say on a dayly/weekly rate....

we are currently getting quotes now so we can maybe compare..and take it from there....
many thanks Esther


----------



## estherina34

1914daz said:


> 1914daz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi esther
> Not from campania still in uk but thinking of the move in the future/
> Been running own building company for many years and would be interested in finding out more . Carry out most building requirements from new build assist to period restoration work cheers darren:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi darren
> thank you for your message,we ideally need someone who lives near to our area,and speaks the lingo etc...but would be happy to hear from you if you do move near by in the nearish future!
> 
> lots of jobs to be done!:ranger:
Click to expand...


----------



## baggie1

Hi Fsther
Yes I do have a car. What is the work you need doing first? I'm in England right now but I fly to Abruzzo on Tuesday.
Ciao
Alex


----------



## estherina34

baggie1 said:


> Hi Fsther
> Yes I do have a car. What is the work you need doing first? I'm in England right now but I fly to Abruzzo on Tuesday.
> Ciao
> Alex


hi alex,
well we are getting some quotes today for some builders who are working on our neighbours house out there,to finish putting the tiles(already supplied)on to the concrete roof...dont know if this is really a job for you ...:juggle:

then we are in process of submitting plans..so may take a wee while...driveway dug out from road to the house...at mo we are using our neighbours...if you give me your email ad,i can forward on some photos which shows the house ect....
we have to have a septic tank installed too..maybe this will come before the drive way...i belive we have found one in local shop....but need it fitted....again dont know if this is kindda work you are looking for....

we have pratically got water connected to house....just awaiting electricity...but again our neighbours allow us to use theirs when we are over there...as we pay them for it....
we are based in UK in bournemouth dorset,where abouts are you?
Esther:ranger:


----------

